# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как подготовить лог Autoruns?

## mike 1

*Как подготовить лог Autoruns?

*


1. Скачайте *Autoruns* и сохраните архив с утилитой на рабочем столе.

2. Распакуйте архив с утилитой в новую папку. 

3. Запустите Autoruns от имени Администратора. 




Уведомление
*На Windows Vista/7/8/8.1/10 программу нужно запускать от имени Администратора через контекстное меню проводника.*



4. После запуска Autoruns примите лицензионное соглашение, нажав на "*Agree*". 




5. Пойдет процесс сканирования различных участков автозагрузки Windows. По окончанию процесса сканирования Autoruns в левом нижнем углу напишет "*Ready*". 





6. В Autoruns нажмите вкладку "*File*", а затем нажмите "*Save*". Задайте имя файлу и нажмите "*Сохранить*".



7. Упакуйте сохраненный лог в архив, загрузите архив на http://rghost.ru, а потом напишите ссылку на загрузку архива в теме, где Вам оказывают помощь.

----------

*olejah*,  *thyrex*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

